# Pfad einer Sounddatei von Soundkarte auslesen



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Hi,

wie der Titel vermuten lässt würde ich gerne eine Möglichkeit haben den/die Pfad(e) der aktuell abgespilten Sounddateien zu ermitteln. Das ganze will ich aus den Daten der Soundkarte ermitteln oder dem Treiber oder wie auch immer. Da ich auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling bin würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand eine Lösung für mich hat.

Grüße Hades


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das der Soundkartentreiber keine Dateien abspielt?  :lol:


----------



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Hi Wildcard!

Also wie gesagt bin ich Neuling was sound angeht, also solange der Treiber den Pfad kennt reicht es ja, wenn nicht gibt es doch wohl eine andere Stelle wo ich den Pfad der Dateien auslesen kann?!


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Nein, der Treiber kennt keine Datei, und nein, du kannst ihn auch nicht auslesen.


----------



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Hmm hört sich schlecht an.

Ok, dann stell ich die Frage mal um:

Wie entscheide ich ob Sounddatei X gerade abgespielt wird? Da ich weiß das dies möglich ist brauch ich jetzt nur die passende Antwort, ich hoffe dabei kannst du mir helfen Wildcard.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Spontan behaupte ich, das genau das nicht möglich ist.
Woher glaubst du das Gegenteil zu wissen?
Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du wissen willst welche Sounddatei Programm X gerade abspielt.


----------



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Ich befürchte du hast recht Wildcard, wenn ich genau drüber nachdenke machen die Programme die ich meine genau das. Könntest du mir denn erklären wie ich das hinbekomme?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

Über die API des entsprechendes Programms (sofern sie eine Anbieten).
Du redest vermutlich von Amarok, Winamp, VLC und Konsorten?
Die großen haben wohl alle eine API, jedoch sind mir lediglich für den VLC Java Bindings bekannt.


----------



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Ok danke Wildcard!

Wenn jedoch jemand noch eine Lösung für das eigentliche Problem findet/weiß dann bitte posten, würde mich freuen.

Grüße Hades


----------



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Ok, wenn ich schon nicht den Pfad usw. der abgespielten Sounddatei auslesen kann, ist es denn dann wenigstens möglich zu ermitteln ob die Soundkarte aktuell irgendeinen Sound abspielt? Das wäre schonmal ein guter Anfang.

Grüße Hades


----------



## Gast (28. Sep 2007)

ja, 
1. Kopfhörer einstecken, bzw. Boxen anschließen
2. Ohren öffnen und genau zuhören


----------



## -Hades- (28. Sep 2007)

Tja, lustig aber leider entspricht das nicht dem was will. Muss doch irgendjemand Ahnung von haben...


----------



## NTB (1. Okt 2007)

Kannst Du nicht grundsätzlich mal erklären, was Du vor hast? Vielleicht gibt es ja einen schlauen Ansatz, der sich auch umsetzen lässt.


----------



## -Hades- (1. Okt 2007)

Ich möchte ein kleines Programm haben was mir anzeigt OB ein Sound zur zeit abgespielt wird, egal von welchem Programm, den Pfad der Datei wäre schön aber scheint so nicht möglich zu sein, jedoch würd es mir eigentlich schon reichen zu prüfen OB ein sound abgespielt wird.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Wozu braucht man denn so ein Programm? *neugier*  *grübel*

Ob Sound gespielt wird oder nicht könntest du an der Lautstärke ablesen. Allerdings macht das auch wenig Sinn. Weil wenn man im Mixer ganz leise gedreht hat läuft die Wiedergabe zwar, aber es ließe sich so nicht ermitteln ob was abgespielt wird oder nicht.
Mal ganz zu schweigen davon dass die Java Sound API AFAIK nicht auf abspielprozesse anderer Anwendungen zugreifen und die Lautstärke ermitteln kann.

Im allgemeinen kann ich dir jsresources.org ans Herz legen wenns um Java und Sound geht.

- Alex


----------



## -Hades- (1. Okt 2007)

Danke dir, das is doch mal der erste gute Hinweis, werd ich mir mal angucken


----------

